# Is there a Hopper 4 in the works?



## mignognarl (Sep 23, 2004)

Is there any rumors about a Hopper 4 coming out anytime soon? I would like to upgrade from my Hopper with Sling and with a new Hopper having 4K with a larger hard drive. Should I wait or go with Hopper 3 for now?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

THis is the first mention I've seen about a Hopper 4, so I would say - if you want a Hopper 3 - go get it. As far as additional disk space - you can always add an external USB drive (self powered - the Hopper USB won't run a hard drive)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper 3 is 4K with all the bells and whistles and a huge hard drive. Other than a huger hard drive, what could be added? Support for Android apps?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I would image that before a H4, they'd, at least I would hope, get the H3 right. I have yet to get a dish recommendation from the GAI. Everything is Youtube.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mignognarl said:


> *Is there any rumors about a Hopper 4* coming out anytime soon? I would like to upgrade from my Hopper with Sling and with a new Hopper having 4K with a larger hard drive. Should I wait or go with Hopper 3 for now?


I would dig FCC and UL databases for that ...


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> I would image that before a H4, they'd, at least I would hope, *get the H3 right*. I have yet to get a dish recommendation from the GAI. Everything is Youtube.


Huh? You are in a tiny minority, the Hopper3 is a stable and versatile DVR, way ahead of any competition.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

patmurphey said:


> Huh? You are in a tiny minority, the Hopper3 is a stable and versatile DVR, way ahead of any competition.


Why are there so many posts about problems recording on H3. Or features not working, a lot of bugs are still showing attributed to H3. Such as OTA recording


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Because all the rest of us have nothing to complain about.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Ditto! ^^^


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

RBA said:


> Why are there so many posts about problems recording on H3. Or features not working, a lot of bugs are still showing attributed to H3. Such as OTA recording


So many? There are thousands and thousands of H3s out there. There are relatively few posts of H3 problems. It is a great DVR. Are there going to be issues? Certainly - any complicated electronics will have issues. Often though it's user error. I have had mine for years with no issues. An occasional reboot clears up most of the issues people have I think. Go for it!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

*UPDATE:* Since the latest Update U941, the "D¡SH Text to Speech" (for the visually impaired) turns on when I go into Netflix and not Prime Video. But on only one of two H3s. There is no way to "Fix" it because Netflix doesn't have the feature to turn off and it is the H3 doing it and it is turned "Off" in the control panel. Right after the Update finished I Power Cycled the H3s as I always do, which is far "deeper" than a "reboot".
-30-​


dmspen said:


> . . . An occasional reboot clears up most of the issues people have I think. Go for it!


That does nothing for the decades old and continuing "Guide and Guide Related Recording Issues". I have several separate recording blocks for the same program scattered in the "Recordings Area". I have timers that are skipped because it says that the recording is not new when "IT IS". The way programming is listed once recorded is haphazard at best. For a while it was "PREFECT!". It would have the name of the show as the main window descriptor, then the individual recordings were listed with date, episode or chapter and brief accurate description on the right side when selected. Flawless. Then there's a lone episode thrown in that is out of sync the title is of the show not the episode. Please see attached pic. Some episodes show the Show Title: Episode. Then they drop the Show Title and just have the episode title. And this keeps changing, it never sticks to one thing or another. AND "NEW" too many programs that are "NEW" are not accurately labeled as such and if the Timer is set to record "New Only", it doesn't get recorded. Pic attached:

Last night I used "Game Finder" to try to find the Broncos game, but it sent me to a Sports Channel with sports casters talking about everything except the Broncos. Now that's is screwed up. I ask the new "Google AI" and it set me to the same channel. I ask for suggestions or programming and it "ALWAYS" gives me programming on YouTube, not D¡SH. AND I have gotten "less than acceptable fare" even "Soft Porn". Yes, it's there. But the main point is it favors Google/Alphabet owned YouTube as if D¡SH doesn't exist and that it should favor D¡SH first.

AND THEN THERE'S the "Nightly Refresh"! Mine is set for 5:30am and it fires off at all times of the day, several times of the day and most always while you want to watch TV. NOT when it's set to or been sleeping for hours. It waits for you to turn on the device, then it hounds you to let it do its thing or wait 5 minutes for another interruption. That's been posted.

There's so much more, but I am late to go to the "Office" (Pub) and install a Killer Ubiquiti system . . . .


----------



## Stormin' Norman (Jan 23, 2021)

FarmerBob said:


> That does nothing for the decades old and continuing "Guide and Guide Related Recording Issues". I have several separate recording blocks for the same program scattered in the "Recordings Area". I have timers that are skipped because it says that the recording is not new when "IT IS". The way programming is listed once recorded is haphazard at best. For a while it was "PREFECT!". It would have the name of the show as the main window descriptor, then the individual recordings were listed with date, episode or chapter and brief accurate description on the right side when selected. Flawless. Then there's a lone episode thrown in that is out of sync the title is of the show not the episode. Please see attached pic. Some episodes show the Show Title: Episode. Then they drop the Show Title and just have the episode title. And this keeps changing, it never sticks to one thing or another. AND "NEW" too many programs that are "NEW" are not accurately labeled as such and if the Timer is set to record "New Only", it doesn't get recorded. Pic attached:
> 
> Last night I used "Game Finder" to try to find the Broncos game, but it sent me to a Sports Channel with sports casters talking about everything except the Broncos. Now that's is screwed up. I ask the new "Google AI" and it set me to the same channel. I ask for suggestions or programming and it "ALWAYS" gives me programming on YouTube, not DISH (old logo). AND I have gotten "less than acceptable fare" even "Soft Porn". Yes, it's there. But the main point is it favors Google/Alphabet owned YouTube as if dish doesn't exist and that it should favor dish first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormin' Norman (Jan 23, 2021)

I hear you and have all the same issues you do. When it gets too fustrating I complain to dish and get a replacement receiver sent out. Then it's terrific for about 6 months and then slowly the same issues start recurring a little at a time


----------

